# How to light a candle!



## orvis1

Must have had a betos burrito for breakfast!


----------



## Greenguy88

orvis1 said:


> Must have had a betos burrito for breakfast!


I might stop and get one of those on the way to fishin tommorow! That would warm my tent right up! -/O\-


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Thats what happened when I ate a burrito from Maverick called El big one.  -)O(- The toilet is still mad!


----------



## callofthewild

yeah that would have totally sucked if he lit the drapes on fire. try explaining that to the firefighters. thank goodness that accident was averted.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Take my breath away.


----------



## JAT83

the video didn't work on my computer here at work, but after reading the posts, I can only imagine what happened :lol:


----------



## LOAH

Dude is now my hero.

I keep trying, but I think I pushed too hard. :x










Doc is holding the candle and the nurse is holding the lighter.


----------



## Greenguy88

LOAH said:


> Dude is now my hero.
> 
> I keep trying, but I think I pushed too hard. :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc is holding the candle and the nurse is holding the lighter.


HAHAHA!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

LOAH thats one of the funniest things I have seen in a long time, man Im laughing pretty hard right now, thanks buddy.


----------



## Kraizee

LOAH said:


> Dude is now my hero.
> 
> I keep trying, but I think I pushed too hard.
> 
> Doc is holding the candle and the nurse is holding the lighter.
> Dude is now my hero.
> 
> I keep trying, but I think I pushed too hard. :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc is holding the candle and the nurse is holding the lighter.


 -)O(- -)O(- _/O _/O _/O


----------



## Nibble Nuts

I could have gone the rest of my life without seeing that and not missed a thing. Poor Doc needs to be powerwashed now.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

fatbass said:


> FishGlyph said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's romantic, disgusting and hazardous at the same time! *\-\* :shock: O-|-O :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Romantic? :shock: :rotfl:
Click to expand...

Just imagine what those that find this vid romantic would do when they decide to get kinky! :shock:


----------



## JAT83

Nibble Nuts said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FishGlyph said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's romantic, disgusting and hazardous at the same time! *\-\* :shock: O-|-O :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Romantic? :shock: :rotfl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine what those that find this vid romantic would do when they decide to get kinky! :shock:
Click to expand...

Oh man, I am glad I am no longer eating lunch :lol:


----------



## LOAH

Lemme guess:

Sloppy Joes?

Chili Dogs?

Beef Stew?


----------



## JAT83

LOAH said:


> Lemme guess:
> 
> Sloppy Joes?
> 
> Chili Dogs?
> 
> Beef Stew?


From the looks of it yes, yes, yes..and yes :lol: _/O


----------

